
Foobity - A Company, A Facebook App - imperator
http://primevector.wordpress.com/2007/06/14/foobity-a-company-a-facebook-app/
======
palish
"Foobity" just sounds.. Well.. Naughty.

~~~
szczupak
I agree with you, but it would be interesting to find out more about the
project...

~~~
imperator
Hrm...Foobity does sound kind of naughty. I'm agreeing and I'm one of the
founders, hah! What would you like to know about the project (he said while
avoiding developing it)?

